# Egyptian Site



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

With my carnival theme this year I have a large shed that will be on the "midway" that I was considering as an Egyptian/Mummy area. Any ideas on how to create this or where I could look and find what others have done in the past?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here are some prop ideas http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8184

Have you tried searching google or the forums (HauntForum or HalloweenForum) for an Egyptian theme?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Honey,

I looked around to see if there were any haunted houses with this theme to give you inspiration. Here's what I found:

The Darkness (about 1min 45 secs into video. Not long, but may give you some ideas)






Charmed






Article on Universal's Mummy Ride

http://www.hauntedhousemagazine.com/articles/mummy_ride_sweetRevenge.htm

Pictures of Universal - The Mummy

http://www.hauntworld.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=29

Hope these help! Love ya!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i'll dig up a video and link that i saw last year.


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

We did a mummy theme a few years back in our humble haunt, it might give you some ideas.
http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/haunt06.html

We had a talking mummy, archeologist, a band singing Steve Martin's "King Tut", an animated Anubis (made from one of those talking deer), pepper's ghost etc.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that vid from darkness that empress put up is really excellent ..you should get some good ideas from that


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

here's the vid! The made there office an egyptian tomb and it was done quite well!


----------

